# Escort shotgun



## Tommy12 (Sep 28, 2011)

Has anyone ever used one of these escort shotguns? I am in the market for a new semi-auto shotgun, and it is hard to swallow $1500 for a new benelli, so I was just curious if anybody knew of a good alternative. I will pay $1500 for a good shotgun if it's worth it, but I got to tell you, I am skeptical. Let me know what you think. I want a duck killing machine at a good price


----------



## rdnckrbby (Sep 28, 2011)

Tommy12 said:


> Has anyone ever used one of these escort shotguns? I am in the market for a new semi-auto shotgun, and it is hard to swallow $1500 for a new benelli, so I was just curious if anybody knew of a good alternative. I will pay $1500 for a good shotgun if it's worth it, but I got to tell you, I am skeptical. Let me know what you think. I want a duck killing machine at a good price



Benelli m2 has been my duck killing machine for the last three years... Paid 999 brand new


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 28, 2011)

M-2  has my vote... Look around you can find a descent price


----------



## Tommy12 (Sep 28, 2011)

How far out can you guys kill one?


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 28, 2011)

I have an Escort 3.5 inch gun.  Got it for 225 used at Gander Mountain.  I put an Extended Carlson Modified Choke on it and it slays everything and is reliable with all types of ammo from trap to turkey loads.  Tough not to like it. 

The innards seem to be a loose copy of the 11-87 action.  It uses the same o-rings.  If you get one of these guns, just remember to carry a spare o-ring with you anytime you go in your gun case, just in case.  Could be 5 seasons before you need it. Same goes for the 11-87


----------



## critter85 (Sep 28, 2011)

Check out the Stoeger 3500. Takes 3.5" and has an inertia driven action for around $600 camo.


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 29, 2011)

critter85 said:


> Check out the Stoeger 3500. Takes 3.5" and has an inertia driven action for around $600 camo.



I really like the Escort also because it has a shorter length of pull and I have short arms.  I have heard good things about the Stoeger, too.

When I got the Escort, I figured if it didn't work I could shoot my 870 or 887 and those wouldn't break


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 29, 2011)

critter85 said:


> Check out the Stoeger 3500. Takes 3.5" and has an inertia driven action for around $600 camo.



X2, supposedly alot of upgrades from the M2000(which I have and like). I also have the M3500, slayed a good tom turkey this year and I can't wait to kill some ducks with it this year. Definitely worth giving it a look.


----------



## Pelt Packer (Sep 30, 2011)

Keep an eye on gun broker, I picked up an SBE for $730.00 last week.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 30, 2011)

This Question is asked every year. Your best bet is: If you got $1500 then go play with the guns. You have around 45 days before the season so go and look. Your 3 B's guns are the top guns. But others are good too. if you shop around you can find good prices. But $1300 to $1500 is the going price. Everyone on this forum has a gun they like. You are going to hear bad things and good things about everything. Some of the lower price Auto's out there are good. The thing is find a gun that you like and fits light a glove, It swings good,it got everything you want a gun to have. You are the one that is buying it, so get the one you want.  To me you can't go wrong with the 3 B's. But that is me. Just think you are hunting, before the season. Good luck in your adventure.
Besafe 
Larry


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 30, 2011)

THE ESCORT AND THE HOWA  are good guns...AVERY IS 1 OF THERE SPONSORS .CHAD BELDING USES THEM ON HIS SHOW..


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 30, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> THE ESCORT AND THE HOWA  are good guns...AVERY IS 1 OF THERE SPONSORS .CHAD BELDING USES THEM ON HIS SHOW..



I am just saying I have loved my Escort so far.  Thing has yet to fail to cycle once from mag loads to powderpuffs.  I will keep this board updated as season progresses.


----------



## swamp fox (Sep 30, 2011)

i ordered the escort waterfowl extreme from bud's gun shop this week.  they were the only place that i could find that had any.  seems like a good price, so i guess we will see.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy12 said:


> Has anyone ever used one of these escort shotguns? I am in the market for a new semi-auto shotgun, and it is hard to swallow $1500 for a new benelli, so I was just curious if anybody knew of a good alternative. I will pay $1500 for a good shotgun if it's worth it, but I got to tell you, I am skeptical. Let me know what you think. I want a duck killing machine at a good price



Just had lunch with someone that is trying to sell his Stoeger. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 30, 2011)

les miles said:


> just had lunch with someone that is trying to sell his stoeger. Pm me if you are interested.



$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on my volunteers  to up set  those tigers ONTHE 15TH  !!!!!  ??????


----------



## swampninja (Sep 30, 2011)

The m2 is a great gun. I have worked in a sporting goods store and have shot and sold many brands. In an automatic you get what ya pay for. If ya dont like the benelli it will be easy to sell. To get rid of the escourt ya might have to give it away at a loss. There is alot of technology in a benelli...Flextech stock...ergonomic recoil pads...chrome lined barrels....inertia driven action...and flush mounted extended choke tubes. As you can tell I love my benell.


----------



## Tommy12 (Sep 30, 2011)

I just seen a ad for the new Remington Versa Max. It seems to be a good gun. I am just looking for something that can reach out there and get them and has low recoil. Well, as low as you can get shooting a 3 1/2 inch. I know the distance and pattern is all how you have the gun set up too.


----------



## WFL (Oct 1, 2011)

The shell and choke that you put in it will play into the distance that you can kill a bird.  Now the Versa Max is a ok gun.  I like the 1187 better.  The versa max is a heavy gun and has a good kick to it also.   If you have the money look at the Browning Maxus or Win SX3.   If you want to put a little more into the gun look into the Benelli or Beretta.    If I was going to buy a cheaper gun I would look into the Moss 935.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Oct 1, 2011)

Check out the Benelli M2 American.  Dick's has this gun for $899, and sometimes has added discounts.  I have an M2 and love it so much I have thought about buying another at that price.  I have the Walnut stock and can't see where the special stock on the synthetics is needed.


----------



## fishndinty (Oct 1, 2011)

Pot,
I find a synthetic stock an ABSOLUTE MUST for a duck gun.  I have my gun half soaked in the swamp all the time and it's nice to know I will never have to worry about the gun swelling.

As far as the earlier comment about all the technology in Benellis, the same could be said of many other guns on the market...my Escort has chrome-lined barrel as well and I like its recoil pad just fine.

Even 3.5 inch duck loads aren't too bad with it, and it is lighter than many duck guns on the market, which I think is important since I walk in a LONG way some places I hunt.  Limits of geese are pure heck to haul back out


----------



## thar31321 (Oct 1, 2011)

fishndinty said:


> Pot,
> I find a synthetic stock an ABSOLUTE MUST for a duck gun.  I have my gun half soaked in the swamp all the time and it's nice to know I will never have to worry about the gun swelling.
> 
> As far as the earlier comment about all the technology in Benellis, the same could be said of many other guns on the market...my Escort has chrome-lined barrel as well and I like its recoil pad just fine.
> ...




So are you saying you like your Escort? I couldn't tell from your posts.


I got a M2 a few months ago and just got use to shooting it. I have hunted with a 870 duck hunting for about 12 years. The higher vent rib took some getting use to but it is deadly in my hands now. Like they said buy what fits you and your budget.


----------

